# 2012/13 yes pick your line review



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice

10char


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I have the same board although its in a 161 and have a much different take on it. 

Having spent time on boards such as the arbor coda, ns raptor, rossi krypto, and a few burtons. I must say this is one hell of a board.

This board is unsinkable in the deep stuff, if you set it back almost all the way, its got amazing float and isnt too slashy/surfy. The slight taper isnt even noticeable with the mellow magne, but if you get it on ice, you know its mellow as it can get a bit squirrely. I found it super stable at very high speeds (thanks skitracks for letting me know when i break 100!), super damp in the chop and real easy to stomp with. It is a real fun board that is great to take out in the deep, if you were looking to add it to a quiver, it would be a great fit between a dedicated pow stick (hovercraft, pintails and swallowtails etc) and an aggressive mountain board (krypto, BSOD etc). It is a big mountain board and doenst feel like anything special on short runs or hardpack, but for the longer runs, deep snow and gnarly terrain it is the shit...this board stays home unless 2 of those 3 are met.

ARSENALFAN, I think you might be right at the end, if you really start to push it, this board will take you there, chutes, steeps and heavy chop are this things strong points not to mention pow. If you are hitting up Sunshine and Loiuse give it a whirl somewhere with a higher pitch and see what you think then...take it somewhere a bit more gnarly like KickingHorse, Fernie or Revelstoke...thats where it shines. (also, pm me if youre lookin for a dude to shred with outa calgary!)


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the 11/12 PYL and I'm not sure if they have changed the board from last season. But just like Banjo I friggin' love this board. Groomers, pow, steeps. I've never felt better on any board when it comes to being fast. What I find really nice is that you don't really notice the taper on groomers but in pow it seems to make a difference. That baby floats like a dream.

But reviews are always subjective. I've hated boards that others loved. Wish you luck on finding a good substitute!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

The 159 Pick Your Line is definately a board for advanced riders. Yesterday was day #25 of the year for me. Every day that goes by I like it more and more - probably because I am becoming a better rider. I have been riding various conditions at serious speed (80km/k) and find it holds an edge wonderfully. It is great in the trees, pow and steeps. Very confident on the board. Way better than my old Attack Banana. I am upgrading my review of the board to an 8/10. YES is making some very good shit! It's a fantastic ride. I plan on buying a new Billy Goat C3 next year in a longer length and it will make for a good review/comparison. That is if I don't buy a more playful YES ride. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice! I had my PYL out in Schweitzer this weekend...spent the whole time off the t-bar to the chutes and trees. I feel the same way as you Arsenalfan, it just gets better as you push it. I am absolutely in love with this board...real game changer.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a 161 (but the 2011/2012 model). I really love the PYL. My next board will probably not be the PYL, but I will probably still look to buy a YES board. I'm really happy with the company's product.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Banjo said:


> Nice! I had my PYL out in Schweitzer this weekend...spent the whole time off the t-bar to the chutes and trees. I feel the same way as you Arsenalfan, it just gets better as you push it. I am absolutely in love with this board...real game changer.


Fun times out there, love me some Schweitzer as long as the weather holds up!

danm


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

danm said:


> Fun times out there, love me some Schweitzer as long as the weather holds up!
> 
> danm


I took out my brothers Rossignol the first two days, and the third day I rode my PYL...man what a difference....even though they both have the hybrid shape, it was honestly night and day in the pow. Weather isnt a problem, im from Saskatchewan, lol


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

I really like this board in the 161. I like the camrock better than Lib's C2 that I've been riding with the T. Rice 157. Just feels stable and just about anything, good pop, fast. I'm going to take it to Revelstoke next week and push it a bit further. So far, love the board from YES.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Banjo, what Rossi did you ride?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Hey Banjo, what Rossi did you ride?


Taipan, One, Angus. The group I was with went nuts grabbing stuff off evo...it was a day of switching boards every run....also spent a run on my buddies Firefly, hahahaha bit of a downgrade from the PYL


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Remember when i was selling my billy goat, and offered you a try at it. Why didnt you at least try it? 

Also, since i joined this forum i have been really picky with boards. Like i would believe shit people would say about this board even if i didnt even notice it. Id probably be still on my 153 dc if it wasn't for this forum...

but i agree. I hated my lobster at first, now i fucking love it. Feels like i don't even need another board....


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey does anyone have or riden a YES PYL Wide? I ordered a 161 online and when it came they sent me a wide model. I have size large Cartels and size 11 boots. I am hopeing this won't be an issue for me.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

hhanson said:


> Hey does anyone have or riden a YES PYL Wide? I ordered a 161 online and when it came they sent me a wide model. I have size large Cartels and size 11 boots. I am hopeing this won't be an issue for me.


I will be on a Yes Big City. It's a wide as is my RaptorX. I wear new Balance boots in size 11. Love my wides. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wobbs (Apr 12, 2012)

*Pick Your Line: Rider Weight and Height*

I've been riding the 2013 PYL 156. I'm thinking it's too soft for me and I should've got the 159. I'm about 170lbs and 5'8". For this board, I use it for crappy groomer days and light powder. I have a Fish for the deep and tree run days. 

I heard the 2014 has been tweaked. Its flex is noticeably stiffer and has a more pronounced camber. I was wondering for those of you who have ridden the PYL 13 or 14, what your weight and height was for the 156, 159 or 161?


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Hey guys, I have the same board although its in a 161 and have a much different take on it.
> 
> Having spent time on boards such as the arbor coda, ns raptor, rossi krypto, and a few burtons. I must say this is one hell of a board.
> 
> ...


Have to agree here. I have the 12/13 161 and its insanely fast on the groomers. Don't really notice the chop that I do on some of the other boards i've ridden in recent memory (Mountain twin, Devun Pro- granted they're shorter and softer). 
Not much to report on he powder, mammoth has been suffering lately, But it did fine on some of the hikes I did. I'm sure it'll do great when it gets deep again.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

Banjo said:


> Hey guys, I have the same board although its in a 161 and have a much different take on it.
> 
> Having spent time on boards such as the arbor coda, ns raptor, rossi krypto, and a few burtons. I must say this is one hell of a board.
> 
> ...


can you compare it to the krypto? I've been rocking that board all year and I'm looking for something to go faster on gnarly stuff.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I just got a few days on my 2015 Pick Your Line. What an awsome board!
I didnt get any powder days, mostly groomed runs and icey lumpy Australian snow.

Felt very stable going fast. Seemed to like agressive carving. 

Now I cant wait to get it to Japan in January!


----------

